# 10 must-have apps for rooted Android phones and tablets



## editor (Mar 29, 2013)

There's some good recommendations here, including: 


> Greenify (Free)
> If you’re convinced that some non-essential apps are running in the background and eating up your battery juice, or impacting on system performance, then you can do something about it. While other apps allow you to freeze or uninstall bloatware and unwanted services, Greenify is designed to put apps into a state of hibernation when you aren’t using them. The beauty of this is that you can use them as normal when you want to, but when you close them down they won’t be running in the background and consuming resources.





> Root Call Blocker Pro ($7)
> The scourge of spam calls and texts can be effectively ended with this app. It’s a powerful tool for blocking specific numbers or simply rejecting unknown, withheld, private and restricted numbers. On rooted devices this can be done without your phone even ringing, so the spam really is kept completely out of sight, which isn’t the case with many call blocking apps. There’s a free trial version that lets you try it out before you buy.


More: 
http://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/best-android-root-apps/


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 29, 2013)

Good article. I'll add to that list LBE Privicy Guard, gives you control over what apps do (including if they can send data)


----------

